# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Ζεύγος Φορητών Ασύρματων Πομποδεκτών PMR446 Midland XT10

## gRooV

Σφραγισμένα στο κουτί τους.
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10990033/Midland-XT10.html
Τιμή: 25€


*Χαρακτηριστικά:*
Συχνότητα: 446.00625 - 446.09375 MHz
Εμβέλεια: μέχρι 4km
Κανάλια: Channels: 16 (8+8 pre-programmed)
Τόνοι: 38 CTCSS
Output power: 500mW ERP
Οθόνη: Alphanumeric LCD 
Chassis: ABS
Λειτουργία Scan
Κλείδωμα πλήκτρων
Λειτουργία VOX
Κουμπί κλήσης
Τάση: 3x AAA type 4.5V(Alkaline) / 3.6V(Rechargeable) batteries +/- 10% VDC
Auto Power Save
Διαστάσεις: 85x30x48mm
Βάρος: 73gr χωρίς τις μπαταρίες

----------

